# help--baby rabbits!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Leave them alone, their mother will move them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, I think the mother will move them too...........but call a wildlife rescue for advice. 
or this;

https://rabbit.org/faq-orphaned-baby-bunnies/


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yes, I think the mother will move them too...........but call a wildlife rescue for advice.


I echo what MollyMuiMa suggests - call a wildlife rescue. They will know what to do.

They are adorable and I'm so glad you didn't harm them with mowing.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I would call the wildlife rescue immediately. I accidentally disturbed a rabbit's nest a few ago in my parents' backyard when I was cleaning up a pile of leaves that had been sitting for a while. The mom ended up dragging 3 of the bunnies from the nest, she no longer cared for them, and they died. For some reason, she still care for the other 2 and they lived. I would suggest you just call and see what they say.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, the mother did not move her babies, I have been checking each morning to see if I can use my back yard again! Yesterday morning they were all still there, this morning they are all gone except one and he doesn't look very good, I don't think he's going to make it. He's laying on the ground next to the nest and has flies crawling on him. If he's still there later today I'm going to move him to the other side of the fence and then I get my yard back! I've been having to take Zephyr out the front on a leash for four days.

Leaving them alone was the way to go, they were pretty close to old enough to leave on their own anyway. I did cover them up with leaves to keep the sun and the flies away.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

aww..doesn't sound good for the remaining bunny. At that size I would think he would already run away when he would see you I'd gently move him to the other side of fenced area and resume use of my yard. Poor bunny but that is nature and wildlife takes care of its own, in most instances. We have Canadian geese in our subdivision that some complain about as they leave massive amounts of poop around our pond area that kids and adults tex on. Ugh. The businesses outside our gates have hired dogs to herd them off their property. Pretty inserting to watch, the dogs do not touch the geese. We have a few people that think its cruel (same people that feed them) and wanted to catch them and move them to a sanctuary. Really? The will just fly back or fly to where they want. I did manage to get most of them not to feed bread, so now they go and buy cracked corn. Would you want to migrate if your bellies were kept full and so our goose population grows. LOL


----------

